# أسئلة عن أمثال السيد المسيح



## tamav maria (30 يناير 2011)

أسئلة عن أمثال السيد المسيح



سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/t30205.html"]المسيح [/URL]عن التواضع.
الإجابة:مثل الفريسي والعشار عن التواضع {لو13:18}. 


سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد المسيح عن الصلاة كل حين. 
الإجابة:مثل الأرملة والقاضي، عن الصلاة كل حين {لو18: 1-7}. 

سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد المسيح عن الموت الفجائي.
الإجابة:مثل الغني الغبي، عن الموت المفاجئ {لو20:12}. 


سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد المسيح عن الشفقة. 
الإجابة:مثل السامري الصالح عن الشفقة {لو10:33}. 


سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد المسيح عن الحكمة. 
الإجابة:مثل وكيل الظلم، عن الحكمة {لو8:16}. 


سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد المسيح عن النمو. 
الإجابة:مثل الزرع عن النمو {مر28:4}. 


سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد المسيح عن الاستعداد. 
الإجابة:عن الإستعداد مثل العذراي الحكيمات {مت25}. 


سؤال: اذكر مثلا ذكره السيد المسيح عن السهر الروحي. 
الإجابة:عن السهر الروحي مثل العبيد المنتظرين سيدهم {لو37:12}.


----------



## اليعازر (30 يناير 2011)

*أخت نيتا


شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## tamav maria (30 يناير 2011)

اشكرك لمرورك الرائع
اليعازر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكى يا نيتا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي كتير كوكو
ربنا يباركك


----------

